# Moonpie's Morning Munchin's Continued.....



## NCHillbilly

Last one hit 1000, time for another one. 

YHFP made this up this morning.


----------



## Dub

Heck yeah.  That ^^^^^^^^ is what I want fer my breakfuss tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Was good


----------



## Tblank

Jim Thompson said:


> Was good
> View attachment 1158561


Looks great. Was that on the new blackstone?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tblank said:


> Looks great. Was that on the new blackstone?



Nope, haven't even opened that heavy as hades box yet ?.


----------



## slow motion

My Father's Day breakfast. Thick pepper bacon, fried egg  wheat toast, and shrimp grits. Happy Father's Day everybody.


----------



## NCHillbilly

slow motion said:


> My Father's Day breakfast. Thick pepper bacon, fried egg  wheat toast, and shrimp grits. Happy Father's Day everybody.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1158584


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Had a late morning taste for a cheese quesadilla. Added some banana peppers too. Ate outside at the pool house bar.


----------



## Geffellz18

New threads starting off strong folks!
My standard leaving “home”, heading back home to GA meal!


----------



## Dub




----------



## the Lackster

Throwed a little home grown/cured bacon in the grease this morning along with some hen fruit. Mighty fine!


----------



## NCHillbilly

My standard quickie one-pan breakfast: Fry some bacon, then fry two pieces of toast and two brown eggs in the bacon grease, add black pepper and Tabasco.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made me up a bacon, egg, and cheese sammich before I went out fishing this morning.


----------



## nkbigdog

I am recovering from a total hip replacement and had a hankerin for some Sausage and Gravy over Buttermilk Biscuits.


----------



## blood on the ground

Pinky in the air while I enjoy my low carb spinach wrap ?


----------



## Geffellz18

Blueberry pancakes & bacon this morning…


----------



## Jim Thompson

We have a house full that actually wanted breakfast this morning. Been raining since 4am so we had to use the electric griddle. 

Oh and the girls wanted grands biscuits and I couldn't resist having one on my plate


----------



## blood on the ground

Jim Thompson said:


> We have a house full that actually wanted breakfast this morning. Been raining since 4am so we had to use the electric griddle.
> 
> Oh and the girls wanted grands biscuits and I couldn't resist having one on my plate
> View attachment 1160016View attachment 1160018


Looks good…. Send me some rain!


----------



## Jim Thompson

blood on the ground said:


> Looks good…. Send me some rain!



It's been a bone dry and nasty hot last couple months and the farmers have been worried. This is much needed and we got more behind it and only up to low 80s next few day 

Hope y'all get some too!


----------



## antharper

All kinds of good looking breakfast in here . Mine from this morning


----------



## NCHillbilly

antharper said:


> All kinds of good looking breakfast in here . Mine from this morning View attachment 1160047




Hopefully, that sense of taste is still working, because I know that's good!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP did me up right this morning.


----------



## Jim Thompson

2nd omelette I've ever attempted and 1st one on new griddle. Turned out edible


----------



## Dub

nkbigdog said:


> I am recovering from a total hip replacement and had a hankerin for some Sausage and Gravy over Buttermilk BiscuView attachment 1159996its.




Hang in there, man.



I hope your recovery goes well and you are back to doing the things you enjoy.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jim Thompson said:


> 2nd omelette I've ever attempted and 1st one on new griddle. Turned out edibleView attachment 1160602View attachment 1160603


Man, that looks good!


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## blood on the ground

Heat’m up an eat’m up breakfast burritos here!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Kids still in town so it was a big show at the house this morning. 

I wouldn't make it at the waffle house on a Saturday morning alone.  Too much work for one person to cook for 8 people and a baby and try to time the pancakes and eggs so they were still hot.


----------



## hawkeye123

Bacon ..sausage..eggs & mater good bfast


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jim Thompson said:


> Kids still in town so it was a big show at the house this morning.
> 
> I wouldn't make it at the waffle house on a Saturday morning alone.  Too much work for one person to cook for 8 people and a baby and try to time the pancakes and eggs so they were still hot.
> View attachment 1161302View attachment 1161303View attachment 1161304


----------



## Dub

*Hope everyone is having a great weekend with their families.*


*Stay safe and celebrate our Freedom.*


----------



## Dub

Snagged another pair of my son's frozen hashbrowns.....it is insane how delicious they are when cooked in a skillet with some olive oil.

I usually hit 'em with habanero-peach rub as I did this morning.


Pico, shrooms & cheddar on the eggs.

Leftover biscuit revived with extra sharp cheddar.

Thick ole bacon.




First...though....two cups of great java.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Snagged another pair of my son's frozen hashbrowns.....it is insane how delicious they are when cooked in a skillet with some olive oil.
> 
> I usually hit 'em with habanero-peach rub as I did this morning.
> 
> 
> Pico, shrooms & cheddar on the eggs.
> 
> Leftover biscuit revived with extra sharp cheddar.
> 
> Thick ole bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First...though....two cups of great java.


That oughta set you on the path of righteousness.


----------



## blood on the ground

Cracker Barrel build your own breakfast. It was okay….


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> That oughta set you on the path of righteousness.




Thank you.....I snuck in another two cups of coffee and it was great.



Dinner plans tonight are altering due to the downpour outside.



Couple ribeyes have been soaking for 24hrs.....








Believe I'm gonna shift this one indoors.....and do a sorta stir fry, hibachi thing.....steak, shrimp, bacon, onions, shrooms.....some type of rice.......








blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 1161568Cracker Barrel build your own breakfast. It was okay….





The looks great !!!!! 

Grits, fish, eggs, maters, biscuits.   Perfecto.


----------



## ryork

Taters with pepper and onion, two eggs and some hot sauce. Do this often but really hit the spot this morning for some reason. A couple pieces of bacon would have went real nice on top but that’s a no can do……..


----------



## blood on the ground

ryork said:


> View attachment 1161754
> 
> Taters with pepper and onion, two eggs and some hot sauce. Do this often but really hit the spot this morning for some reason. A couple pieces of bacon would have went real nice on top but that’s a no can do……..


Do they make impossible bacon yet?


----------



## ryork

blood on the ground said:


> Do they make impossible bacon yet?



I’ve tried turkey bacon and at this point anyhow I’d just as soon not have bacon….

I’m ordering some duck bacon from Amaroo Hills Farm, will see how that goes….


----------



## blood on the ground

ryork said:


> I’ve tried turkey bacon and at this point anyhow I’d just as soon not have bacon….
> 
> I’m ordering some duck bacon from Amaroo Hills Farm, will see how that goes….


Keep us posted


----------



## WOODIE13

ryork said:


> I’ve tried turkey bacon and at this point anyhow I’d just as soon not have bacon….
> 
> I’m ordering some duck bacon from Amaroo Hills Farm, will see how that goes….


My buddy made some, it was pretty good


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Yesterday morn. Made my bride some salmon scrambled eggs with leftovers and bacon & jalapeno cheese grits. I prefer a fried egg with my grits


----------



## nkbigdog

I decided on something different..

While in the pan cooking hash browns, I made a hole and dropped in 1 egg


----------



## Big7

Lost the thread.
I noticed the Breakfast Bistro was locked.

Now that I'm not brain dead, here's some of the last few days.
?


----------



## antharper

Blueberry pancakes this morning


----------



## NCHillbilly

Bacon, Tabasco aigs, and a big slab of homemade bread fried in bacon grease.


----------



## Dub

Woke up this morning….GasBuddy app said nearest corner store had gas at $3.99.


Jumped in the truck and headed out to fill it up…it was mighty low.  Perfect plan.


Drove by said store…sure ‘nuff it was $3.99

I drive on one more mile to the Dunkin drivethru for some dark Java.  Ahhhh.  They got it perfect.


Sipped and drove the mile back to the store and found an open pump.

Took a phone call and was occupied while sipping java……wrapped up call and hopped out to fill up.


Dangitall if Brandon hadn’t jacked the price up to well over $4 in that 20 mins since I’d first passed by.


Another reminder his admin is wrecking this country.


But hey, at least we don’t have mean tweets or V8 motors anymore. Don’t even have Supreme Court Rulings, either.  No Southern Border.  No jail time for dangerous criminals.  

I am so disgusted I could spit…..24/7 spitting.



Back home and the need to refill my cup was real. Home brewed Java made up.

Some quick eats made.


Now time to get the day‘s chores knocked out.


----------



## WOODIE13

Brekfast samich


----------



## slow motion

Sausage, grits, fried egg, wheat toast.


----------



## Geffellz18

Morning Folks!


----------



## Buck70

Wow, y'all are killin' me this morning. This is all awesome.


----------



## Big7

Here be like: ?
Had about a half a cantaloupe early this morning.


----------



## WOODIE13

Breakfast burrito, refried beans, egg, ham, cheese and salsa.


----------



## Dub

A heap'a flavors been going down the hatch this morning.

Hope you are all well and enjoying your Sunday.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Last of my loaf of homemade bread


----------



## NCHillbilly

I had an unconventional breakfast craving yesterday.


----------



## bany

NCHillbilly said:


> I had an unconventional breakfast craving yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 1163422
> 
> View attachment 1163423
> 
> View attachment 1163424


You’ve succeeded in NOT making my mouth water? fries look reasonable though.


----------



## NCHillbilly

bany said:


> You’ve succeeded in NOT making my mouth water? fries look reasonable though.


I et it all up and enjoyed it.


----------



## slow motion

Ham and cheese omelette with wheat toast. Gotta work a while today. Always playing catch up it seems, but at least I can. Have a good day folks.


----------



## Geffellz18

Blueberry pancakes and loaded breakfast spuds!


----------



## ryork

Taters with peppers and onions, two eggs and turkey sausage cause there’s no other option in that regard…….


----------



## Jim Thompson

Was gonna make bacon cheese n egg omelettes, but couldn't find the bacon I swore I had. 

So bologna n cheese omelettes it was.


----------



## slow motion

ryork said:


> Taters with peppers and onions, two eggs and turkey sausage cause there’s no other option in that regard…….
> View attachment 1164016


You got this figured out. Fine breakfast.


----------



## slow motion

Jim Thompson said:


> Was gonna make bacon cheese n egg omelettes, but couldn't find the bacon I swore I had.
> 
> So bologna n cheese omelettes it was.
> View attachment 1164027View attachment 1164028View attachment 1164029


Nice. You are putting that gift to good use.


----------



## Jim Thompson

slow motion said:


> Nice. You are putting that gift to good use.



Yep I haven't busted out the regular grill since


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## nkbigdog

Had a craving for a BLT this morning...


----------



## hawkeye123

Always have Blueberry pancakes & sausage on Sun am on the final round of British Open..with scrambled eggs & cheese..was goot


----------



## Dub

Great coffee this morning....nothing to cook for breakfast....so road tripped over to Hardees.

Not a clue that to get...saw a "Primal" biscuit on their menu and went with it.    Soggy greasy tater tots went into the trash.   The biscuit...almost did. 









More coffee.....and not sure what's for dinner, but it won't be anything from take out.


----------



## Geffellz18

Getting the battery charged up this mornin’


----------



## WOODIE13




----------



## NCHillbilly

@Cool Hand Luke flung a craving on me and I had to have a BLT this morning.


----------



## slow motion

Had some sausage that wouldn't fit into the hollowed out overgrown squash. Heated it up in a pan and stirred up a few eggs and poured in the pan with it. And a piece of wheat toast.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Breakfast BLT


----------



## Jim Thompson

Went with a couple of low carb tacos. Supposed to be wraps, but I ain't got the patience to wrap sumn ?


----------



## georgia_home

Turned my back for a few seconds to pour and start next cup of coffee. Got a little over toasted, but still a good breakfast. Cream cheese and a slice of yellow. egg and sausage.


----------



## dwhee87

blood on the ground said:


> Do they make impossible bacon yet?


Yep! Turkey bacon. It's impossible for me to put any in my mouth.


----------



## Dub

Breakfuss this morning was two good sized cups of good coffee & a protein shake.


Quick & easy.


----------



## WOODIE13

Egg and cheese over tamales


----------



## WOODIE13

Omelets this morning


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## WOODIE13




----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Jim Thompson

I finally found a waffle house up here. Fella overcooked my eggs by about 1 minute though.


----------



## Tblank

Jim Thompson said:


> I finally found a waffle house up here. Fella overcooked my eggs by about 1 minute though.
> 
> View attachment 1166953View attachment 1166954View attachment 1166955


I wouldn’t tip for overcooked eggs.?


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tblank said:


> I wouldn’t tip for overcooked eggs.?



Cold beer would make a nice tip, eggs overcooked or not ?


----------



## slow motion

Jim Thompson said:


> I finally found a waffle house up here. Fella overcooked my eggs by about 1 minute though.
> 
> View attachment 1166953View attachment 1166954View attachment 1166955


His cooking surface looks familiar. ?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Breakfast of champions:


----------



## Dub

Getting my java down the hatch now......breafuss plans soon to become the priority.


----------



## ryork

Taters with onions and peppers, maple duck sausage, and two eggs this morning.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Four fried aigs under Pepperjack and some Mike Tyson synonym toast this morning...


----------



## slow motion

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alwayslookin

ryork said:


> Taters with onions and peppers, maple duck sausage, and two eggs this morning.
> 
> View attachment 1167303



You must steam those eggs to cook the top.  My mom showed me that trick years ago and sometimes I do them that way but mostly flip them and cook over medium.

Here's some recent weekend mornin munchins.


----------



## Dub

Found this stuff at Neighborhood Market (Walmarks grocery stow).   It's purty decent on fries & hash browns.









Eggs & grits always get a pile of this ground up all up in 'em.


----------



## Buck70

Dub said:


> Found this stuff at Neighborhood Market (Walmarks grocery stow).   It's purty decent on fries & hash browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs & grits always get a pile of this ground up all up in 'em.


Good groceries for sure.


----------



## Geffellz18

Went a lil’ on the healthier side today!
May have mentioned this before, but if you haven’t tried horchata powder to sweeten your oatmeal, give it a shot!
Great stuff…


----------



## WOODIE13




----------



## furtaker




----------



## Geffellz18

Blueberry cream cheese pancakes with some cocktail smokies….


----------



## Jim Thompson

3 runny eggs and some fine fresh butchered sausage


----------



## GA1dad

Grilled bologna and cheese for me this morning.


----------



## Dub




----------



## slow motion

Big D's BBQ. One of their breakfast plates.


----------



## dawg

Dub, You da man! I thought I liked the black pepper……get it man, nice


----------



## mrs. hornet22

H22's favorite breakfast in the Summer. Mater, mayo buttermilk/lard biscuit. I wasn't fast enough to get a photo of it all put together. This is all I could get.


----------



## slow motion

GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion

Dropped off the youngest at the airport for an early morning flight. On the way home went on into town for breakfast. Station House in Cumming.


----------



## slow motion

Not my birthday until Sunday but my honey fixed me up this morning. Doctor says no cake these days so she hit Mickey D's. Built one a couple miles away. (My how things have changed over the years.) We shared a big breakfast with hotcakes. No syrup or biscuit for me. Turned it into a cake, hotcake, taco.


----------



## redeli

sausage and egg on keto bread


----------



## 1eyefishing

Breakfast of Champions!
Straight outta Compton tha oven...
 Mike Tyson synonym toasted ham and pepperjack sandwiches.


----------



## WOODIE13

Outside breakfast this morning with my granddaughter before we go shooting


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Bacon, cheese grits with eggs and garden mater


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## georgia_home

As I noted yesterday, took my son out for breakfast this morning. Good first week of school. Local joint landed by a Georgia boy. Good food. I got chili verde crepe, son got chicken capresi … chili verde one was good some nice dressing, a little toooooo much evoo on the boys. But still good.

weekly car show in the parking lot. Some classics, originals … others were good looking but heavily modified. All looked pretty good though .


----------



## ambush80

Skipped the eggs for some reason today.  That's about a third of a tube of sausage smashed out.


----------



## GA1dad

Runny eggs, pop-can biscuits and some sort of spanish sausages.


----------



## Dub

Super hongry this morning.

Have not grocery shopped in a couple weeks.

Fridge looks like a bachelor lives here....which, I suppose, is accurate.




Getting my coffee on and then  will have some breakfuss arrangements made.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> View attachment 1169859
> 
> View attachment 1169860




Lawd have mercy you just got my tongue licking my eyebrows.....bacon dredged through pancake syrup washed down with coffee.........man, yeah !!!!!!!


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## Dub

Three cups of great coffee and some sage JD sausage, hash browns & NCHB-style eggs.

Fresh jalapeños are a game changer compared to the stuff outa the jar.


----------



## Geffellz18

may not be too purty, but she Et’ good!


----------



## WOODIE13

Steak, bacon and cheese omelet with fresh maters and salsa


----------



## Dub

Geffellz18 said:


> may not be too purty, but she Et’ good!
> View attachment 1170696View attachment 1170697




That looks awesome !!!

That sausage is mighty delicious....and added in those caramelized onions....yeah buddy...that's good stuff.  






Having a truly  unsightly breakfast here at this very moment. 

Scrambled some eggs with hot pico mixed in.....whew...mouth is afire.  

Jimmy Dean-Hot.

And the hashbrowns were hit with a seasoning that my son & I are really liking....found it at the Walmart grocery store.....zero heat in it (thank goodness). 






















Stuffed.    Now, instead of having energy...I'm feeling the lazies coming on.   More coffee and then to get after it.   Pile of stuff to get done today.   Yardwork and such gotta be handled.


----------



## Dub

This morning was two cups of this and a protein shake.











Just as this evening's forecast called for rain..................tomorrow morning's forecast calls for coffee, bacon & eggs.


----------



## Geffellz18

Quick & easy this mornin’!
asiago cheese bagel, veggie spread topped with bacon bits. Nanner’ to make it healthy!


----------



## hawkeye123

BET burrito..bacon egg w/ sharp cheddar cheese..mater with Dukes..somehow got it rolled up..was goot


----------



## Dub

Breakfast taco bowls for my son & I.


Scrambled eggs, sharp cheddar, pico, Cholula hot sauce & sour cream.











With a side of bacon for me.


----------



## Geffellz18

As close to a cup of coffee as I tend to get…

Country fried Steak & gravy biscuits & homemade pear preserves!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Bacon and eggs here. Almost over cooked the eggs, but they were edible


----------



## slow motion




----------



## NCHillbilly

Breakfast burritos. Good.


----------



## Dub

Gonna grab something to chew on later……for now, though…..just swilled down two mugs of this stuff.



Gonna get a pile of work done and then enjoy a couple days off.


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> Breakfast burritos. Good.
> 
> View attachment 1171713



That looks serious ????


----------



## slow motion

Sometimes simple is best


----------



## slow motion

Venison sausage, fried egg, and a leftover cheese biscuit.


----------



## Dub

Kilt off this bag'a'java.









Then this crazy hotness occurred.











Now....on to enjoy a day off and doing zero job-related stuff.

Range day.  









The smell of gunpowder gonna be savored this morning.


----------



## BeerThirty




----------



## Dub

Raining heavily at the moment.

Not sure what to make of today's rifle range plans ????

Hourly thunderstorms,  then nice, then thunderstorms.  May divert and head to indoor pistol range instead.   Either way I'll get a dose of gun smoke and be grateful for that.


















One thing is for certain.....the forecast calls for bacon, eggs and cheddar here after I choke down some more of this horrid coffee. It's a reminder to sidestep the flavored stuff forevermore.  










Rain may have delayed the fun......but allowed more time on breakfuss/lunch.


Hashbrown, cheddar, egg & bacon tacos.


----------



## Dub

Dunkin' to the rescue.


----------



## NCHillbilly

A bunch of bacon. And more stuff fried in the bacon grease:


----------



## Dub

NCHillbilly said:


> A bunch of bacon. And more stuff fried in the bacon grease:
> 
> View attachment 1172555





Man, that looks delicious. 


I like the hot sauce on the eggs.


From the look of it I'm going to guess it's Tobasco....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dub said:


> Man, that looks delicious.
> 
> 
> I like the hot sauce on the eggs.
> 
> 
> From the look of it I'm going to guess it's Tobasco....


Yep.


----------



## WOODIE13

Breakfast for the savages


----------



## bany

Leggs #29 and fresh muscadine jelly


----------



## WOODIE13

Sausage, gravy and biscuits this morning for the grandkids, they approved.

My early morning help, bedhead and all


----------



## furtaker




----------



## Jim Thompson

Melissa cooked up some perfect eggs, some uppity man's sausage links, a couple slices of orange tomato and I even had a rare hankering for some white bread. 

Was good


----------



## Geffellz18

bacon, egg & cheese on brioche to get the day started…
Et half of it before I thought to snap a pic!


----------



## georgia_home

we don’t do it often, but we got the salt bagels this morning, had the good lox and cc in the fridge. And here we are. That little joint next to kRoger is a little more than kRoger, but kRoger don’t have salt bagels!


----------



## JDBrown

Fried pork loin and cheese on them flaky canned biscuits, good, quick breakfast before Church.


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Geffellz18

Quick & out this mornin’

Bacon, egg & cheese toaster strudel thingies. 
Actually pretty tasty!


----------



## mark-7mag

Two eggs on top of a couple left over salmon patties topped with roasted Hatch Chilis. Sliced peaches seasoned with Hatch red seasoning


----------



## slow motion

Mild mannered hot dog by night but by morning has transformed into imitation bacon. I dare say it's extremely difficult to tell the difference just by looking. Can you spot the imposter. Hint: shorter than bacon but there's a broken piece of bacon there as well.


----------



## JDBrown

It ain't homemade goodness, but a sales rep just saved me from a nasty pop tart  for breakfast.


----------



## Dub

Friday late-morning eats.

A day off after 6 of the last 7 days of 13+ hour shifts.

Up early.

Two big cups of java.










Hot shower for sore bones, gassed up empty truck and hit the range for 100rds through a couple of pistols...pitstop at the grocery store for some actual stuff to cook.


Home by mid-morning and finally at long last breakfuss....two day old cold pizza jazzed up with hawt sauce & cheese......choked it down with a week long overdue Diet Dewski.


It ain't purty.....but it's how I roll.


----------



## Buck70

I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## slow motion

My omelette broke but it didn't hurt the taste


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## WOODIE13

A breakfast burrito this morning


----------



## Dub

Slept late.

Coffee.

Trip to shooting range....results were productive.  



Back home and cooked breakfast in time to watch my Pirates.


----------



## Dub

Buck70 said:


> I always enjoy your posts.





Thanks.



I'm grateful to be around to post.  I'm fortunate to be here, Lord knows how hardheaded I was earlier in life....didn't listen and learned some lessons the hard way. 



I'm still hardheaded....just less reluctant to do big-stupid........but, still do little-stupid....quite often.

At least I've eliminated the "Here, hold my beer" episodes.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Yet again I forgot to thaw out any sausage so upper class so called hot dogs it is. 

Added 1 perfect egg and one a bit over cooked along with a couple fine slices of fresh mater.


----------



## Dub

Well......yesterday's late breakfast is long burned off.

Never did get any dinner cooked as the power went out and didn't come back on until 3:00am. 


Made up for lost eats this morning.




Two big mugs with lots of Molly hugs. 

Even though she sleeps up against my hip, knee or shoulder....when I sit down with morning coffee she wants to get in the chair with me.   Second nature.  We are like  Velcro. 










Somewhere into the 2nd mug..... the idea of breakfast became more than just an idea.


Sharp knife. Russet taters. Vidalia unyon. Hawt sauce.  Roostershire sauce.  Medium cast iron skillet.
























Molly helped me eat the bacon.


My son is knocking out the rest of the hash browns.




Well nourished now.....found my batteries for my headlamp so I can read great novels if another outage occurs.  

Georgia Power........bring it......lets get it on.


----------



## Geffellz18

Dub said:


> Slept late.
> 
> Coffee.
> 
> Trip to shooting range....results were productive.
> 
> 
> 
> Back home and cooked breakfast in time to watch my Pirates.



Is it just me, or is the coffee in your Ruger mug trying to mimic the logo???


I too, really enjoy your posts!


----------



## Dub

Geffellz18 said:


> Is it just me, or is the coffee in your Ruger mug trying to mimic the logo???
> 
> 
> I too, really enjoy your posts!




Thanks.   

I don't do FB, IG, SC, POF, etc, etc.  I don't even recognize some conversations topics when people begin talking about social media stuff.    Once all that jazz went woke.....I dropped it.


Simple dude on a few hunting, shooting and occasional cooking forums....the best of which is this 'un here at Woody's.


----------



## Geffellz18

Dub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't do FB, IG, SC, POF, etc, etc.  I don't even recognize some conversations topics when people begin talking about social media stuff.    Once all that jazz went woke.....I dropped it.
> 
> 
> Simple dude on a few hunting, shooting and occasional cooking forums....the best of which is this 'un here at Woody's.



Same here-Just here and occasionally Linked In for work related stuff.
Will on RARE occasion get on another forum that’s focused on my off road toy & the Pensacola fishing forum if I’m heading home and plan to fish.
Other than that, this is it! 
Best spot on the net IMO.


----------



## Geffellz18

Blueberry pancakes & some Conecuh this Mornin’…Happy Labor Day, Folks!


----------



## Dub

Three cups of good stuff.









Sausage or bacon this lazy morning ?????





Sausage OR bacon ?????




























Pot 'a grits and skillet of biscuits....then boaf meats, please. 


















Sausage was Jimmy Dean Sage........wonder if it'll make me wiser ???    Tall order 











Drained the grease and added some olive oil...and broke up a piece of sausage....and added some jumbo eggs, pepper and salt for a pan scrambling affair that was so ugly that it needed to be hidden beneath a blanket of cheddar.









GON &  hurted myself.







During this morning's dining....enjoying a series on PRIME that I just heard about...

Now I'm jonesing for an octagonal barrel.


----------



## Dub

Not sure what the statute of limitations is on breakfast.....but I do believe I've pushed the limits.




There was coffee.....and then a trip to the pistol range, errands and finally home for breakfast....eaten as a late lunch....leftovers from last night....Sahlen beef dogs with chow-chow.

These things have a great snap to them...and the flavor is super.


----------



## Dub

Gotta work today.


This should get me through until this evening.


----------



## Dub

Well.....last day off.

Got a pile of stuff to get done...some fun...some is just stuff.


Ain't gonna do it hungry though.

Leftovers for the workweek ahead. 






Jimmy Dean Hot & over easy eggs.

No cheddar to be found in the fridge.....had to rough it.


----------



## Dub

Cheese & mater omelet....with bacon.


----------



## hawkeye123

Off today..took my lab to try to choot some birds for bfast..good thing I had bacon..shot twice got 1 ..in air fryer pretty good with eggs n cheese


----------



## blood on the ground

This is what two young men are charging me to help me hang a tall ladder stand this morning. Not a bad trade I reckon!


----------



## Geffellz18

Corn cakes and some loaded hash browns…


----------



## slow motion

@blood on the ground  and @Geffellz18 both eating well today.
We had thick cut hatch chili bacon from the local Kroger and it was marked down. Fried some eggs in the grease, wheat toast, and buttery grits .


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Couple of egg sandwiches with sausage crumbled in. Been a while since I’ve had a home cooked breakfast.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Runny eggs, medium bacon to sop the eggs up with, some cracker barrel cheese slices and what I fear is the last of the fresh tomatoes.


----------



## WOODIE13

Bacon, gravy and biscuits today.


----------



## Dub

Coffee.....range trip.....errands.....and finally breakfast.


----------



## Dub

Slept late and saw this on my phone and laughed myself awake......too funny......






















Well played, Governor Abbott 





































Working tomorrow through the weekend....easy leftovers to heat up and roll with.








This stuff is great.


----------



## Big7

Dub said:


> Coffee.....range trip.....errands.....and finally breakfast.


That thick bacon looks good!!!!!!


----------



## Dub

Big7 said:


> That thick bacon looks good!!!!!!




Thanks.

Wright's brand thick cut.

Cast iron skillet and a bit of patience. 


Sometimes for kicks I'll pepper it good with course black pepper & some rib rub and cook it in the oven on parchment.


----------



## slow motion

Big D's


----------



## slow motion

Dub said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Wright's brand thick cut.
> 
> Cast iron skillet and a bit of patience.
> 
> 
> Sometimes for kicks I'll pepper it good with course black pepper & some rib rub and cook it in the oven on parchment.


Used to get the Wrights thick cut pepper bacon but since the Covid craziness can't find it anymore. Good stuff.


----------



## furtaker




----------



## Geffellz18

Bacon & cheese omelet topped with grilt onions & sausage with some cheese toast…

Morning Folks!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Yesterday. Egg sandwiches with bacon. It was very good!


----------



## slow motion

Decided to belly up to the trough with the other hogs at the Golden Corral buffet. I opted for what I dubbed the carnivore plate. Bacon, eggs, link sausage, pattied sausage, kielbasa, chicken tenders topped with gravy, and I added cheese grits with a little fried okre.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Eating like a king this morning


----------



## slow motion

Jim Thompson said:


> Eating like a king this morning
> View attachment 1177329View attachment 1177330


Starting to wonder if there's anything you can't cook on that grill.


----------



## Batjack

slow motion said:


> Starting to wonder if there's anything you can't cook on that grill.


I think he's "starting" to get the hang of that thing, at least get'n the new worn off of it.


----------



## Jim Thompson

slow motion said:


> Starting to wonder if there's anything you can't cook on that grill.





Batjack said:


> I think he's "starting" to get the hang of that thing, at least get'n the new worn off of it.



Making a fella blush ?.  

I'm liking it more and more, but this new position at work is seriously cutting into my supper cooking time.


----------



## Geffellz18

slow motion said:


> Decided to belly up to the trough with the other hogs at the Golden Corral buffet. I opted for what I dubbed the carnivore plate. Bacon, eggs, link sausage, pattied sausage, kielbasa, chicken tenders topped with gravy, and I added cheese grits with a little fried okre.
> 
> View attachment 1177326



My kinda’ plate right there!
You a little light on the grits though, !


----------



## ryork




----------



## JDBrown

The breakfast of champions


----------



## Dub




----------



## Buck70

The Breakfast of World Champions


----------



## Dub




----------



## mark-7mag




----------



## slow motion

If this was on a menu it would probably be called "El Cheapo". Definitely not a healthy option but I do love me some fried hot dogs
2 scrambled, 2 dogs, toast and grits


----------



## georgia_home

Taco Omlette Dilla this morning…


----------



## Geffellz18

White chocolate blueberry Aretha Frankenstein’s pancake hit the spot this morning…


----------



## NCHillbilly

I made up a pan of buttermilk catheads while YHFP fried some country ham and jalapeno eggs. It was goot.


----------



## Dub

Two cups of this got me more awake and considering what would  occur next.










Today is a day off....Son said he was bringing his new girlfriend over for brunch...could I get something together?


"Ah.....you know it".   





Last night he'd come by with fajitas from a local cantina where his momma and I always loved hanging out on Friday afternoons.

I'd eaten my setup plate but put the steak & stuff in the fridge.


Reheated a small amount of the fajita steak for my own omelet.






The other usual suspects made ready....












As good as the fajita steak omelette was....the star of the show was the  hot country sausage I'd picked up from a butcher shop yesterday.....Cone's Meats over in Ridge Spring, SC.

It's righteous.   Also picked up some of their onion sausage, too.    Why, oh why couldn't I have lucked out and grabbed some hot onion sausage....was too late.  Over in Wagener at Tyler Bros getting some new snake boots before running over to Ridge Spring & then back home.  Burned through a 1/2 of gas....but it was worth it.   


A nice drive through the countryside yesterday is now being enjoyed again....and what is in the freezer will ensure it'll be enjoyed for months of Sunday breakfasts. 



I'm gonna be ruint after this. 

Ruint, I tell ya.


----------



## Buck70

WOW


----------



## mark-7mag

I don’t always cook breakfast. But when I do ….


----------



## slow motion

Ham n cheese omelet with a piece of wheat toast


----------



## Dub

Two'a'deez mugs...







Cooked up a mess of onion sausage from Cone's Meats (Ridge Spring, SC) and hit it with some good mustard.

Some for today....some for rest of the workweek grab'n'go breakfasts.


----------



## dawg

Dub
great looking plate!


----------



## Dub

dawg said:


> Dub
> great looking plate!




Thanks.   


I'm not very diverse when it comes to breakfast....always seems to involve potatoes, eggs, cheddar, steak or sausage.

Today for instance.....had some ribeye & baked potatoes leftover from dinner last night.


Reheated them while cooking up an omelette.















Grits & onion sausage as supporting cast members.


----------



## Dub

14hr+ shift yesterday.

Too tired and ornery this morning to cook breakfast.

This will have to suffice.  











Gonna rally and get a second mug down the hatch and then figure out something good to cook for dinner.

Want to get some range time in today......grab something to cook later.....come home and clean guns while cooking dinner tonight.

Wanting something different.....have a couple ideas.


----------



## blood on the ground

First for me…. I think!
Skrimps cocktail


----------



## Batjack

blood on the ground said:


> First for me…. I think!
> Skrimps cocktail View attachment 1179973


Ain't but 3 cold things rank right up there with skrimps in the morn'n..fried yard scratcher, pizza, and beer.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Batjack said:


> Ain't but 3 cold things rank right up there with skrimps in the morn'n..fried yard scratcher, pizza, and beer.


I think I like cold leftover fried chicken better than the fresh and hot. And I like it a lot.


----------



## Nicodemus

I could eat fried fish for breakfast every morning. Preferably bream or mullet, still on the bone. I love em hot or cold.


----------



## Dub

Nicodemus said:


> I could eat fried fish for breakfast every morning. Preferably bream or mullet, still on the bone. I love em hot or cold.




That may very likely be what I have for breakfast tomorrow....along with some grits.


I am doing fried catfish fillets & shrimp for dinner later this evening.


----------



## GA1dad

Corned beef hash got this day started.


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP joint:


----------



## hawkeye123

Got a loan from the bank & bought some bacon..with sausage eggs & mater


----------



## Dub

GA1dad said:


> Corned beef hash got this day started.
> 
> View attachment 1180094




Looks really good.

It's been an eon since I've made any corned beef hash.

Gonna have to remedy that 'un.

I have to stay away from those croissants......I could gobble up a dozen of 'em 







NCHillbilly said:


> YHFP joint:
> 
> View attachment 1180183




Those pancakes look super....way better than any I've ever cooked....standing up high & proud.

My stacks of pancakes seem to lack lift.....just thin & greasy yuck.     Yours look righteous.


Real deal maple syrup, too.    Makes for a next level flavor on sausage when you drag it though the maple goodness. 









I'm running on lazy people's time this morning,


Me and the dog making our first walk around the hacienda.   Took a mug of excellent java outside and watched her inspecting the backyard for signs of overnight interlopers. 

She's getting slower....there were squirrels across the other side that she'd have chased and treed a few years ago.









Came back in for a refill......and got somewhat busy on a quick prep of dinner.    Two big ole chicken brestus drowned in this bottle of jerk.







In the past I've made my own jerk......but today I'm hitting the easy button.

One of my good friends was born & raised in Jamaica....goes back a couple times a year.  He vouched for this brand a few years back.    I have to admit that it is really good and makes me wonder why I bothered with my own.   

Not sure what all will accompany the jerk bird tonight.....but have plenty of time to think on it.


I suspect breakfast thoughts will be coming up first.......


----------



## Dub

hawkeye123 said:


> Got a loan from the bank & bought some bacon..with sausage eggs & materView attachment 1180187




A loan.    Ain't that the truth. 

Thanks to the Brandon Admin and all the delusion people that installed this current clown show in office.   It is the most un-American group of idiots imaginable.  Everything they have done has weakened our country.  Everything. 




Yer breakfast looks spot on delicious.


----------



## furtaker

NCHillbilly said:


> I think I like cold leftover fried chicken better than the fresh and hot. And I like it a lot.


I'm the same way. And sometimes if I don't finish a really big sirloin or something and put a piece of it in the fridge I'll eat it cold the next day too. And I don't think it's my imagination but it seems like it's more tender.


----------



## hawkeye123

Can eat leftover fried chick or fried fish for bfast or cold pizza..not so sure bout scrimp..almost tried leftover skrimp n grits but smelt it ..nah


----------



## Dub

This hot country sausage is purty good.


----------



## Buck70

Cold hamburgers are good too.


----------



## GA1dad

Smoked sausage and egg biscuits this morning


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## Dub

Had some good coffee and then some S.M.C biscuits for early morning eats.









SAUSAGE (hot country...skinned)

MUSTARD (French's yellow...didn't have time to break out the German stuff)

CHEESE (extra-sharp chedda....is there any other kind ? )


----------



## Buck70

Awesomeness right there


----------



## Dub

Breakfast today was this mug and a refill.










Still not hungry after the jerk chicken last night.

Figured I'd skip lunch and wait until dinner tonight.


----------



## Dub

Breakfast this morning consists of coffee and this stuff.

Gonna wage a 24hr war on this chest crud. 

If not better this time tomorrow gonna get to the range and get a huge dose of gun smoke....that always works.


----------



## Buck70

Put a boot in its behind Dub.


----------



## slow motion

Dub said:


> Breakfast this morning consists of coffee and this stuff.
> 
> Gonna wage a 24hr war on this chest crud.
> 
> If not better this time tomorrow gonna get to the range and get a huge dose of gun smoke....that always works.


Get better man.


----------



## Dub

Buck70 said:


> Put a boot in its behind Dub.



Thanks.

That hot pico cut through the haze proper like. 




slow motion said:


> Get better man.




Thanks.

Steady as she goes....clear seas ahead.


----------



## Dub

Hot sausage, maple sausage, cheddar eggs & a biscuit.


----------



## blood on the ground

Some kind of hash and guacamole


----------



## Geffellz18

On the back leg of our NE trip with the wife. Decided to get up and make a hearty breakfast before venturing out!

Getting the taters cooked up a bit…


As they were cooking up, diced up some peppers & onions and cut up some steak left over from last nights dinner…


Got em’ all married together while I shredded up some cheese…

and viola!


----------



## hawkeye123

Got down here to CSB about 0100 EST
Slept in super late dang phone switched over to CST..peppered bacon & sausage that I goy at Striplings on the way down with cheese omlet..incoming at 1300 so we all good! Bout to stick some rods in the sand


----------



## slow motion

Thick cut peppercorn  bacon, fried egg, toast and a cup of GO DAWGS.


----------



## Jim Thompson

New position has me non existent on the food forums, but I'm eating like a king this morning


----------



## slow motion

First biscuit.  On the  way hunting. 


2nd biscuit.  In the tree.



Living large.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Homemade sausage and catheads:


----------



## NCHillbilly

Huevos rancheros with chorizo:


----------



## Dub

Strongly brewed coffee...and a hanger omelet loaded with cheddar & hot pico inside.

A dose of bacon....for good measure.


Life is good.


----------



## Dub

This coffee is horrid.

I do not recommend it. 

Gonna have to power through the bag and never buy any more of it.


----------



## slow motion

Bacon, fried egg, toast, and leftover shrimp  chucked into instant grits. Was good until I noticed in the pic it looks like peach cobbler.  Now I want peach cobbler.  Sad.


----------



## hopper

Geffellz18 said:


> On the back leg of our NE trip with the wife. Decided to get up and make a hearty breakfast before venturing out!
> 
> Getting the taters cooked up a bit…
> View attachment 1181483
> 
> As they were cooking up, diced up some peppers & onions and cut up some steak left over from last nights dinner…
> View attachment 1181484
> 
> Got em’ all married together while I shredded up some cheese…
> View attachment 1181485
> and viola!
> View attachment 1181486View attachment 1181487


Dang! That's the kinda breakfast you dream about the night before.


----------



## Geffellz18

White chocolate punkin’ pancakes on the menu this morning!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Pioneer restaurant in Clyde, NC is a national treasure. Been open since 1954. Best restaurant burgers in western NC and a great breakfast, including homemade biscuits.


----------



## Geffellz18

Mercy!


----------



## breathe in

some greasy cheese eggs, sausage and threw a few leftover shrimp in the grits.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Lil' something from yesterday morning: Omelet stuffed with bacon, onions, bell peppers, jalapenos, sharp cheddar and jack cheese. Fries and toast. Good.


----------



## Geffellz18

Aretha Frankenstein’s waffles & some wright brand bacon I took a loan out to purchase!


----------



## WOODIE13




----------



## Dub

Some good coffee to sip while I figured out what was on hand for breakfast.










Bellas & cheddar in some eggs, hot country sausage and hash browns.


----------



## Buck70

Yessirree


----------



## Paymaster

This morning I made brekfus.


----------



## slow motion

Had the last of the bacon, grits, and toast. Had the  last of the eggs yesterday.  Gonna have to make something  different tomorrow.


----------



## slow motion

Found some more  grits. Had to have white toast. Still got a couple  packs of venison sausage.


----------



## Geffellz18

Homemade Waffle this morning!


----------



## Dub

Proper morning hydration followed by skillet-scrambled cheddar eggs & hot country sausage.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Just a starter.


----------



## georgia_home

Nothing healthy, but good! Apple filled cinnamon crumb … oh man!


----------



## Geffellz18

Whipped up a Birthday breakfast for my beautiful bride!

It started by shredding up a large spud, soaking it to get some of the starch out & throwing it on the flattop…


Diced up a half of an onion, scrambled 5 eggs, threw on some crumbled bacon & what little remaining shredded cheese we had on hand and into the oven it went…


While that was getting married together in the oven, I tossed on some Wright brand & Conecuh on the flattop…


No regular bread left in the house, so toast made with BBQ bread & we were ready to eat…
Checked the casserole and the cheese hadn’t quite melted, so turned the broiler on for just a few minutes and it got a little more toasty than I was hoping for, but the flavor was still good…Wasn’t the gooey cheese we normally use either!


----------



## bany

Looks like a happy start to her day!


----------



## slow motion

Venison sausage,  wheat toast,  grits, and a runny egg.


----------



## WOODIE13

Bacon and cheese omelet and taters this morning


----------



## JDBrown

Leftover biscuit from Sunday breakfast, with a thin porkchop, wishing I had 2


----------



## Paymaster

Wow!!!!! Mmm Mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## LTZ25

slow motion said:


> Venison sausage,  wheat toast,  grits, and a runny egg.
> 
> View attachment 1184942


egg looks perfect also sausage but toast the bread longer .


----------



## sparky

Geffellz18 said:


> Whipped up a Birthday breakfast for my beautiful bride!
> 
> It started by shredding up a large spud, soaking it to get some of the starch out & throwing it on the flattop…
> View attachment 1184755
> 
> Diced up a half of an onion, scrambled 5 eggs, threw on some crumbled bacon & what little remaining shredded cheese we had on hand and into the oven it went…
> View attachment 1184758
> 
> While that was getting married together in the oven, I tossed on some Wright brand & Conecuh on the flattop…
> View attachment 1184759
> 
> No regular bread left in the house, so toast made with BBQ bread & we were ready to eat…
> Checked the casserole and the cheese hadn’t quite melted, so turned the broiler on for just a few minutes and it got a little more toasty than I was hoping for, but the flavor was still good…Wasn’t the gooey cheese we normally use either!
> View attachment 1184761View attachment 1184762


----------



## sparky

a" like " is really not good enough for this,we need a "love" button


----------



## slow motion

Venison sausage,  wheat toast,  grits, and a runny egg.

View attachment 1184942


LTZ25 said:


> egg looks perfect also sausage but toast the bread longer .


You're right but the wife likes hers lightly toasted so I roll with what she likes


----------



## Dub

This is the dipping sauce that was heated up for the Conecuh.


----------



## Buck70

Good groceries


----------



## Dub

georgia_home said:


> Nothing healthy, but good! Apple filled cinnamon crumb … oh man!
> 
> View attachment 1184567




That looks super !!!!!!!


Homemade ?


----------



## Dub




----------



## WOODIE13

Just a hardfried egg, cheese and bacon sandwich today before going to vote...Murika


----------



## Geffellz18

Bacon, egg & cheese sammich with some house fried taters this morning!


----------



## georgia_home

kinda odd breakfast. Went to Asian market for some tuna tonight. Grabbed breakfast at their buffet bar. Ponsit, pork in a stick and sabao. Got a sample of fried chicken skin and little baby deep fried crab. Different, good.


----------



## Geffellz18

Biscuit w/sausage gravy, another with some homemade pear preserves, bacon & scrambled eggs were in the menu this mornin’…


----------



## fflintlock

I got a late start today,  so it was brunch...lol


----------



## WOODIE13

Gravy and biscuits here also


----------



## Dub

Coffee for breakfast this morning. 


Too busy to stop for much else.     Making up for at dinner, though


----------



## slow motion

Had some of the fresh sausage I ground  yesterday.  Quite tasty.


----------



## JDBrown

Leftovers from yesterday morning, Mrs Brown was trying out a new biscuit recipe, so she made em smaller, but they are good. Had sausage and cheddar on a couple, buttered one up and had some muscadine jelly we picked up the other day along with a good dose of coffee to get going this morning.


----------



## Dub

Breakfast & lunch....saving my hongry for a righteous pot of @Nicodemus Championship Chili for this evening.

Crockpot is getting it some serious use....it is just barely big enough to handle all the ingredients.


GON be stellar.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Catheads, country ham, and jalapeno eggs.


----------



## WOODIE13

NCHillbilly said:


> Catheads, country ham, and jalapeno eggs.
> 
> View attachment 1186715


Oh my


----------



## Dub

This morning began like most.....with two cups of good strong coffee down hatch.










I soon began to contemplate science.




Nutritional Science, that is.    
Not that commie-science that our big green lidens and man-made virus unleashed by Chicom zealots with an assist by imp fauci.



Nutritional Science.....the 4 food groups.....the stuff that Nurse Goodbody promoted back in the day.

















*So.....my 4 food groups were assembled on a plate and Science was engaged upon forthwith and posthaste.





1) Smoked peppered bacon

2) Cheddar-pepper eggs

3) Hot sausage 

4) Buttered biscuit*

















*Th coffe had me awoken......the spices had me ready to rock'n'roll and take on the day.




Science *


















*We need less evil Chicom fauci stooges......and many more Nurse Goodbodies!!!!*


----------



## Buck70

Triple like


----------



## dawg

NCHillbilly said:


> Catheads, country ham, and jalapeno eggs.
> 
> View attachment 1186715


Where did you get your ham NC? Looking good!


----------



## Dub

Fresh ground pepper & some Pineapple Head rib rub on the bacon before putting the skillet in the oven.....results great.


Zero heat for breakfast this morning.....stark contrast to yesterday's.


----------



## NCHillbilly

dawg said:


> Where did you get your ham NC? Looking good!


Ingles.


----------



## Dub

A good cup a java.....






Then a 3,2,1 combination for the TKO on hunger.


----------



## Dub




----------



## NCHillbilly

Homemade hash browns, bacon, bacon grease fried toast, and a runny egg on top of the hash browns:


----------



## Geffellz18

Light bite this morning…Pumpkin bread lightly toasted with cinnamon butter & 2 halos!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Huevos rancheros with chorizo:


----------



## Geffellz18

biscuits w/sausage gravy, another with some homemade pear preserves & loaded house taters…


----------



## Buck70

Good groceries


----------



## Triple C

Always eat good at deer camp. Didn’t take a pic of the fried eggs that went on top of the gravy.


----------



## Paymaster




----------



## blood on the ground

Y’all are doing it up right! All of ya!


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP made up some homemade sausage, jalapeno eggs, homefries, and wampum biscuits.


----------



## Stob

This is the worst thread on Woodies for me, unfortunately! My favorite meal on the planet was pretty much taken from me when I got sick back in April. 

My nickname amongst friends has always been 'Biscuit' and man would I love to have one covered with gravy and aigs with a side of bacon and hashbrowns right now. Heck, I like em all mixed up! 

I'll grab a Belvita bar here and there these days but I have pretty much gave up on breakfast. But, this thread is like watching my favorite movie over and over and over again! Keep it up guys!


----------



## GA1dad

Morning all


----------



## Buck70

GA1dad said:


> Morning all
> 
> View attachment 1188316


AWESOMENESS


----------



## Dub

*Lifelong thanks to our American Heroes.  *















Meanwhile, on the lighter side of life........those Vols can't help themselves with that  song....        
















*GO DAWGS !!!!!!


Yeah....we dancing, too.....but, with style.





*


----------



## NCHillbilly

GA1dad said:


> Morning all
> 
> View attachment 1188316


----------



## NCHillbilly

My standard home alone breakfast yesterday:


----------



## Big7

Nuff Said


----------



## NCHillbilly

YHFP joint: 



Breakfast burritos with bacon, eggs, fried taters, red peppers, jalapenos, onions, maters, and sharp cheddar/jack cheese. These were da bomb:


----------



## Dub

*Two cups of dis:*












*A plate of dat:*











*Soon gonna grab my range bag...that is stuffed full of gat.*







_*Hope ya'll have a great Monday.*_
*Gonna try to make the most of it here with some **gun smoke and more evening cookin'*


----------



## Buck70

Gun smoke is good!


----------



## Dub

Buck70 said:


> Gun smoke is good!



Yep.    It was just what I needed today.


----------



## Geffellz18

Was gonna have the typical bowl of cereal on the way out,  it wouldn’t you know we wuz outta milk!
So decided to slow down a bit and made some biscuits & gravy….


----------



## blood on the ground

My contribution to this thread.


----------



## JDBrown

Yesterday's breakfast, scrambled egg sandwich, and I raided the cabinets for some kind of meat to go with it, fried Vienna sausages it was.


----------



## hawkeye123

Bacon ,eggs, grits & 2 doves


----------



## Geffellz18

More of a brunch today-French toast scrambled eggs and cheese grits…


----------



## Big7

Prob going to be Shrimp & Grits for the feet ball game.


----------



## Dub

Stayed up late watching the Gamecocks whup dem Vols like they was hongry......then....watched the first two episodes of season 5 Yellowstone.



Getting into the coffee now.....












I just fired up the cool little Marshall "amp" bluetooth speaker that lives in the kitchen.


Volume is offensive ......and I love it.



Cooking tunes fully engaged this morning.













































Brunch is fittin' to go down.....in between air guitar solos and some wicked vocals.......



"Shake fo me, girl......"



"Hey....ho....hey....ho......"



"Keep a coolin' baby...."


----------



## Dub

I'm gonna be eating workweek breakfasts for a week from today's leftovers. 
















Molly tested out a biscuit and declared 'em fit to eat.  Made a mess of it, too.
















Mercy......gonna have to ask her to move over so I can take a post-brunch nap.


----------



## Big7

Simple Breakfast.
Decided to save the Longhorn for later.


----------



## GA1dad

Corned beef hash this morning


----------



## NCHillbilly

Standard home alone breakfast:



Naughty home alone breakfast:


----------



## JDBrown

The bird has been in the smoker since 5am, been sitting around keeping watch, waiting on family to start showing up, brewed up some good coffee, decided to have a little snack, now I might just take a little pre feast nap, hope ya'll all have a Greatly Blessed Thanksgiving!


----------



## Buck70

Double like. 1 for the coffee and 1 for that biscuit.


----------



## dwhee87

Venison sausage, runny-yolk egg & cheese sammich on toasted bread....


----------



## Geffellz18

Made breakfast this morning to see my brother and his family off back to S. FL…


----------



## georgiadawgs44

Mercy at all the great looking plates! I love this thread and I sure do miss Joe!


Fixed me a cheese grit bowl with homemade deer sausage and scrambled eggs. It was very good!


----------



## Dub

First time since last weekend that I had time to fire up my coffee maker and enjoy the relaxing time to sip.











Eventually got around to some breakfast.....maters & colby jack showed up. 












I do believe I'll be firing up the coffee pot again just before the noon kickoff of Gamecocks & Clemson game. 


Have some pinto beans cooking in the crockpot for dinner.  They got a dose of this thick applewood bacon, too.


----------



## hawkeye123

Went duck hunting this am..got skunked..set up  was 50yds off..didn't come home empty handed though fried up for bfast..sure was goot!


----------



## Dub

Garlic & Colby Jack in the eggs.    Onion sausage on the side.



Delicious.


----------



## the Lackster

Homegrown/home cured bacon and fatback after cutting meat all night. Made for a might fine breakfast.


----------



## JDBrown

Back at work this morning, taking a break enjoying a fresh venison sausage biscuit.


----------



## Dub

Two cups of coffee....two cups of water.....and some garlic-cheddar eggs.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Leftover Thanksgiving ham, wampum biscuits, jalapeenyer eggs:


----------



## Dub

The other night I'd made a sweet potato pie for my son & I.


Had a remaining refrigerated crust that needed to be used.








A couple cups of of good java this morning and an idea came to mind.

































Stuffed....ready for more coffee and get after some chores that are waiting on me.



EDIT: I meant to add the name of said dish.   

Yessaday it was called Chedda-Sausage-Roosta Bullet-PopeyeSpinach-Vidalia-Garlic Pie.

Today it is called GON......as in I didn't cook anything for dinner last night and the leftovers of this thang was gobbled up its now GON, GON, Gone.




Some, not me, but some may have called it quiche.   




As a rule, I don't use French words...and pretty much don't acknowledge the frogs in any way. 

The French stuff they are credited for with fried potatoes is no longer known by that name in my hacienda......fried potatoes are henceforth simply classed in four categories:
1) Potato perfections as demonstrated by @NCHillbilly 
2) attempts to emulate his ^^^^ potato creations
3) kettle-style chips
4) breakfast hash browns


----------



## georgia_home

out For breakfast date with the mrs. Yum

honey, r u sure? It’s only ONE pancake… is that good for ya?

and my chorizo hash for me


----------



## Dub

One of the best breakfasts I've cooked....ever.


The onion sausage was okay.

The fried eggs with Swiss cheese were mediocre.

The applewood smoked bacon was good.

The sweet potatoes that I diced up and skillet cooked in the oven with butter & olive oil......then hit with Pineapple Head rib rub & Williamson Bros bbq sauce........BAMSUCKA !!!!!!!!!








Doesn't look very appetizing.....but those sweet potatoes were off the chain.



I'm in good shape on Dizzy Pig Company's. Pineapple Head....always keep a jar on hand.

I will never be without Williamson Bros Original BBQ sauce....it is hands down my favorite and has stood the test of time.  Is good on everything from chicken to steak and a pile of side dishes, too....like home fries & hash browns.


----------



## Big7

2 big ground chuck hamburger steaks and kettle chips.


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## GA1dad

NCHillbilly said:


> Leftover Thanksgiving ham, wampum biscuits, jalapeenyer eggs:
> 
> View attachment 1193213



Man!! Them ham biscuits look awful good!!


----------



## WOODIE13

Broke out the fine China this morning, bacon and cheese omelet.  Got to work up a deer after I'm done


----------



## Dub

Busted into a bag of really good dark roast.

Can feel the oils in the java slipping around my tongue....super flavor.

Gonna call it breakfast this morning.   Mags loaded, time to head over to the range.

Molly got her treats and is gonna nap away the morning.

When I get back home later....a nap may be just the thang these sore bones need.

Last 4 nights at work wore me slap out.
54+hours in 4 nights.   Herding cats and chasing my tail.
Too old for this stuff.  
Limped outa work and stopped off to vote....disappointed there was no line....further disappointment set in before bedtime when I saw they'd called it for the liberal faux reverend.


----------



## Dub

Finally.....a breakfast at home.


----------



## slow motion

3 strips of thick cut bacon, egg fried in the grease, grits, and a piece of wheat toast lathered up with butter. Only got the after pic though.


----------



## fishfryer

If you had saved a corner of that toast until the very end, You could have sopped up that dab of grits and made a clean sweep.


----------



## slow motion

fishfryer said:


> If you had saved a corner of that toast until the very end, You could have sopped up that dab of grits and made a clean sweep.


Yep. I made a rookie mistake.


----------



## fishfryer

slow motion said:


> Yep. I made a rookie mistake.


You’ll do just fine next time I’m certain


----------



## slow motion

Leftover jalapeño cheese biscuit, fried egg, and I burned the  bacon


----------



## 1eyefishing

Toasted quadruple PepperJack with ham and 2 sliced boiled eggs...


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Last home grown mater of the season. Not bad for mid-Dec. H22's favorite way to eat a biscuit.


----------



## slow motion

Big Ds BBQ/breakfast


----------



## blood on the ground

Off topic…. Anyone else have trouble with their pants shrinking lately?


----------



## slow motion

My sausage was frozen so I sawed some off and put water in the pan and boiled it a couple minutes then let it fry up rest of the way.  Ended up with brown  sludge in the bottom of the pan.  Sausage turned out okay but the scrambled eggs were kinda brown. Tasted better than they looked.


----------



## Dub

Decent coffee...not great...but purty decent.







Cheddar, garlic, pepper eggs.








A good start to the day.


----------



## slow motion




----------



## fishfryer

Dub said:


> Decent coffee...not great...but purty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheddar, garlic, pepper eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good start to the day.


Your coffee is keeping good company


----------



## WOODIE13

Bear and deer camp breakfast...pouring the rain, no critters were harmed minus some trout


----------



## slow motion




----------



## JDBrown

Kind of busy morning, Not homemade, but steak and gravy and a small  mug of coffee got the day started right.


----------



## slow motion

JDBrown said:


> Kind of busy morning, Not homemade, but steak and gravy and a small  mug of coffee got the day started right. View attachment 1196264


That's some good looking gravy.


----------



## JDBrown

slow motion said:


> That's some good looking gravy.


It's good, Martin's finest. I'm sure it comes from a bag, they crumble sausage in it, and it hits the spot.


----------



## slow motion

Started put as a ham n cheese  omelet.  My nonstick pan decided to phone it in today so it turned into what the Nurse calls a scromelet.  Flavor was unaffected.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Bacon cheese grits under some eggs.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Bacon cheese grits under some eggs.
> View attachment 1196591View attachment 1196592


I agree with your peppering methods.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Standard me and Arlo everything fried in bacon grease breakfast yesterday morning:


----------



## dang

Made breakfast sausage from two costal hogs last weekend. Leggs #10. Made McGriddles this AM wittem…late breakfast… was edible. Don’t judge for the beer it’s almost noon


----------



## hawkeye123

Pancakes & deer sausage with Vermont maple syrup..was goot!


----------



## slow motion

dang said:


> Made breakfast sausage from two costal hogs last weekend. Leggs #10. Made McGriddles this AM wittem…late breakfast… was edible. Don’t judge for the beer it’s almost noon
> View attachment 1196599View attachment 1196601


No judgment here Sir. Party on.


----------



## NCHillbilly

dang said:


> Made breakfast sausage from two costal hogs last weekend. Leggs #10. Made McGriddles this AM wittem…late breakfast… was edible. Don’t judge for the beer it’s almost noon
> View attachment 1196599View attachment 1196601


I've been known to enjoy a beer with my breakfast. It's nutritious.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Made up my semi-world famous fridge trash hash this morning. Taters, onions, bacon, Conecuh, jalapenos, sharp cheddar, runny aig, bread nuggums fried in bacon grease. Was quite edible.


----------



## JDBrown

Had some great fajitas last night, and I'll drop a few from last week just because,  


Oops, I meant to post this in the random thread, oh well, sorry ya'll


----------



## georgia_home

my son and I went out for breakfast this morning.

I got the Mexican skillet and he got the chocolate peppermint pancakes. Good stuff.


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## Dub




----------



## Triple C

Been awful bout taking pics at camp this year.  Did take a pic of the skillet of biscuits I made this morn for the crew along with sausage gravy and crispy fried left-over baked taters.


----------



## Buck70

Triple C, I _want to be a part of your crew._


----------



## NCHillbilly




----------



## slow motion

Me n the Nurse split a Mickey D's breakfast.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Triple C said:


> Been awful bout taking pics at camp this year.  Did take a pic of the skillet of biscuits I made this morn for the crew along with sausage gravy and crispy fried left-over baked taters.
> View attachment 1196901


That's a fine lookin' pan of biscuits!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hamburger sized patty of homemade sausage, egg, and cheese on Texas toast:


----------



## slow motion

One fried, one scrambled and covered with cheese, grits, and wheat toast.


----------



## Big7

Oyster Stew is always good on a cold morning.


----------



## 1eyefishing




----------



## naildrvr

Getting started with some bacon and fresh deer sausage.... And a pot of Black Rifle coffee, It's going to be a good day


----------



## georgiadawgs44

It’s been a minute since I’ve had a good breakfast. This sure hit the spot this morning!


----------



## georgiadawgs44

NCHillbilly said:


> Hamburger sized patty of homemade sausage, egg, and cheese on Texas toast:
> 
> View attachment 1197373


Good Lord I’d tear that slap up!


----------



## slow motion

Yesterday before heading home. 


Mine. Everything was delicious except for the stuff I thought was spiced up eggs. Nope. Tofu. It was not tasty at all. 

Hers. Complete with Mimosa. She thought it was eggs too.  2 thumbs down.


----------



## naildrvr

Just a little something to get the day kicked off, seems I'm the only one wanting to eat
Couple over medium, fried Spam, and country ham. And a little pepper jelly for good measure. Oh,and of course a cup of Black Rifle


----------



## flatwoods

I got 2 pans of sausage balls and a roast for later.


----------



## georgia_home

On our Christmas trip, there is a truck stop town we stay in. the main strip with fuel and food trucks is packed at night…

the food trucks beat mcD’s, HANDS DOWN!!!!

chorizo breakfas burritos for the guys, con jamon for the mrs.

very good


----------



## WOODIE13

Steak and eggs today


----------



## JDBrown

Christmas Eve breakfast, canned biscuits cause the Mrs has enough cooking to do today, deer sausage, scrambled eggs, buttered biscuit, soon to be soaked in honey, and some good ol coffee, should hold me through till supper time.


----------



## Tblank

Hey @ dub, is this coffee any good? Someone got it for me for Christmas.


----------



## Dub

Tblank said:


> Hey @ dub, is this coffee any good? Someone got it for me for Christmas.




I'm not sure.  

Haven't tried that one.

I tend to struggle with the Keurig stuff....which is all I can get at work...and at my parents home where I was the last four days.

Not to say that I haven't had some great Keurig maker coffee.

The Keurig quandary for me is that some of the same brand & type of whole beans that I also find in K-cups....taste vastly different. 





Made it home today and was able to grind some decent beens and brew a cup of good stuff.


----------



## Dub

It is good to be back home....my coffee, my skillets and my TV.    Going to get caught up on Yellowstone at some point today.


----------



## Geffellz18




----------



## Dub




----------



## WOODIE13

Buttermilk pancakes with crumbled bacon and sausage


----------



## slow motion

Basic breakfast.  Bacon, toast, just a wee bit runny fried egg, and grits. I'll have phone calls and such tomorrow but this is the last day of real work for me this year. Gonna try to head to the South Coast for a few days.


----------



## Dub

If there are any easier & tastier eggs then I've yet to figure 'em out: minced garlic, jalapeños from a jar, course ground pepper, sea salt & cooked in a cast iron skillet with some olive oil.


----------



## Dub




----------



## WOODIE13

Couple breakfast sandwiches today


----------



## slow motion

Yesterday's breakfast.  Sitting on the back porch in the panhandle.  Gotta head home shortly.


----------



## georgia_home

Georgia guy (not pictured) opened a crepe joint. oh man. Met my buddy there, who lives around the corner and goes there 3x week. It’s good. sweet stuff and regular. Got the chorizo one yesterday. Look for it on triple D in coming months


----------



## 1eyefishing

Ham and pepperjack and egg griddle... orful.


----------



## WOODIE13

Some egg, bacon and cheese burritos today


----------



## JDBrown

Salesman showed up bearing goodness this morning, we're gonna let him keep coming back.


----------



## WOODIE13

Sunday breakfast


----------



## NCHillbilly

Homemade sausage and hog jowl in catheads.


Buttermilk pancakes:



Lazy breakfast from a couple days ago:


----------



## Geffellz18

Mornin’ folks!
Blueberry pancakes, Potato Rounds & bacon to get going this morning!


----------



## JDBrown

Yesterday, we had some butcher cut bacon left in the fridge that needed to be cooked, so I fried it up, threw some  canned biscuits in too cook, and scrambled some eggs in the bacon grease, seasoned them with some good ol Tony's, had some muscadine jelly on one biscuit, cheddar and bacon on the other, with a small shot of coffee.
For today,  Sunday morning, I fried up some pork tenderloins, opened another roll of biscuits,  and tried some Black Rifle coffee, twas pretty good,  Go Dawgs!


----------

